# Two Deer Sparring



## AaronT (Dec 30, 2018)

It's the end of December and "most" antlered creatures are done their mating battles, well almost. I just got these 2 this afternoon. Canon 5DS R with original 70-200L IS.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice pictures, Aaron.


----------

